# Recommend a strap



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm going to leave it to guys to help me save my least favorite watch. I have this Steinhart Nav-B Chrono, you know what they look like, just another pilot watch, black with white markings. Stainless case all polished.

Anyway, the "pilot" strap it came on is atrocious and needs to go. Am open to all kinds of colors, materials and ideas. Only thing I want from the strap is for it to be good at covering up the gaps a curved case creates when combined with a straight end strap. So something really think or a single piece? Or ignore that and suggest something that makes the gaps bigger, I don't care, I'm a blank slate here folks.

Love some ideas, may even try out multiples of I get some good ones. Thanks in advance for playing...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's some.










And.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Here's some.
> 
> 
> 
> And.


 Nice, are the first and second picture of the same strap? What is/are it/they? Lol

And thanks


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JayDeep said:


> Nice, are the first and second picture of the same strap? What is/are it/they? Lol
> 
> And thanks


 It's a Fluco "closed loop" aviator strap.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


>


 That's a thick strap, but the springbar holes are so close to the ends. But still, very nice and I thank you very much for the suggestion.

I'm liking some of the horween stuff.


----------

